# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Hacked

## Obs

Was hacked and locked out of my account here and a dozen other personal accounts. Can't pm admin from this account. One on one with the staff yielded zero results...

Need someone to pm admin. Need password and email changed or need that account stuck on this profile.

----------


## Bio-Active

Done

----------


## *Admin*

I answered you on the other thread

----------


## Obs

> I answered you on the other thread


Ok thanks will find it.

----------


## Obs

Much appreciated admin

----------

